# Ovarian pain before period, on Clomid



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this, hope this turns out right!  I am 12 dpo on my first cycle of Clomid (I have polycycstic ovaries).  My day 21 Progesterone was 108 so I definitely ovulated, but for the past couple of days I've been getting increasing pains/twinges in both ovaries.  I just wondered if anyone else has experienced this and if anyone knows what the cause is?  Thanks


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi peppy 

Here's a little info on my experience. I'm on clomid a year. Have developed 2 large cysts on both ovaries. My symptoms - sharp pain on right side that came and went. It stayed more to 1 side. Pressure, Peeing a lot. I went to my gp and was sent for a scan which showed a 5.2cm cyst. The first ever cyst I got was mild ovarian pain like yours. My scan showed a cyst. I'm not saying thats what you have but your past ovulation like I was. Are you due any clomid scans? It is normal to experience some type of ovarian pain on the tablets.What strength of clomid are you on?  xxx


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Hails 

Thanks so much for your reply!  I don't know anybody on Clomid so haven't known who to ask about my weird and wonderful side effects!  I'm on 50mg, I had a couple of scans at days 10 and 12 and they showed two growing follicles, I then ovulated about 6 days later.  Ovulation was painful but the pain subsided for a week after it and then started up again, after reading about I wondered if I had a corpus luteum cyst or something.  Think it may well be cyst pain.  A year on Clomid sounds like a long time, that must be hard going for you   Really appreciate you sharing your experience, thank you xxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

hi  

Its not a problem   you need to talk to girls that are sharing your experience. 

i was the same on 50mg. as the months go on and you still experience the pain ring your consultant or gp for a scan again.
They told me not to worry about mine and it was 5.2cm..... it has to be above 7cm before they will remove it  nutters.  
over 5cm really hurts. 

A year on this drug has turned me into a moody crabbit woman lol .... i make sure my partner knows the side effects...   but he is so great its hard to be crabbit . its a long hard road ahead... i hope you dont have to experience it to long and you get your little angel   x

when is your next scan? xx


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi  

It's so nice to hear I'm not the only one who has turned into a moody monster (as my husband endearingly calls it.....! ) on Clomid!  I've felt awful on it, didn't get the hot flushes or anything like that, but my mood has been all over the place, poor old hubby!  He's been really supportive too, think it's helped him that he's been able to explain it with the treatment, he's had more patience with me than I think I'd have!

I think I need to ring the unit again, when I saw the nurse who scanned me she said if I ovulated I'd stay on Clomid for up to 6 cycles and if I didn't need to up the dose, which I don't, she said I wouldn't need to be seen or scanned again, until either it works or I go on to the next line of treatment.  Bit concerned about going that long without being seen again, is that what happened with you?  If it's normal I'll just get on with it!  Do you have a scan booked?  

xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi 

That's what they did with me, had 1 scan in 6months. Month 6 I had a lot of ovary pain in right side... I knew something wasn't right so I rang them and my consultant sent me into hospital for a scan, it then showed a 5.4 cm cyst. It did go away itself. I have just taken my other cyst 2months ago, again loads of pain. 

I'm on 150mg of clomid had 1 scan 2months ago but none booked now. I be The first in, if I get pain as I know I have a cyst that could get bigger. Thankfully I'm doing ok at minute. 
A lot of doctors check how you responded on 50mg so they know if your ovaries are being over stimulated... If there not they leave you to it until your review after the 6 months. 

My advice just have bms every other day on clomid from day 6. It's a lot to do lol times your not in the mood as your so moody   don't worry if you miss a night or 2. Sperm can live up to 5/7 days. Try pre seed as well it's fantastic for helping sperm live. Bit of fun as well. Eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice. Take your folic acid and vitamin b6 as well.  This all helps the lining of your womb and implantation if you catch the little egg


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi

Peppym - Just wanted to get into the monster on clomid club too! Lol can honestly say it has shocked me at the effect it has had on me, god knows how he copes because I'm the complete opposite of normal me! Very difficult especially seem as you have to put on a normal face for everyone else! I'm on 50 mg and about to start my second course I asked for an increase as my progesterone was 25 which is the same as I was without but they won't which am bit disappointed about!

Hails - I've heard people mention preseed a lot but what actually is it? 

Xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi shebel 

Preseed is a lubricant that doesn't harm the sperm or slow in down. Here's a few facts I found about it doll. 

Does not harm sperm, or interfere with fertilisation & embryo development

•	Internal application is important to mimic and supplement the body’s fluids      
•	First and only product allowed to state “safe for use" by couples while trying to conceive
•	Does not harm sperm, or interfere with fertilisation & embryo development
•	Numerous US and International Patents
•	Contains the plant sugar, arabinogalactan, for antioxidant support of sperm
•	Clinical tests in peer-reviewed published studies
•	Used in and recommended by hundreds of fertility and women’s health clinics - pH balanced to match fertile cervical mucus

We use this all the time it's fab. I buy mine on eBay! Fast delivery and cheaper. Xx


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi hails

Thanks for that! Sorry to be dense but does it help if you font actually need a lubricant? Sorry don't want to give tmi but I've never really needed one but if it can actually help may be worth a look!

Xx


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Think we're creating our own moody clomid monsters club here!  I like it, it's v reassuring!    I feel exactly the same, I haven't been myself since I started taking the tablets, can feel fine one minute, angry the next, then sad then hyper and come back to angry again, if it wasn't so horrible it would be quite amusing!

I wondered that too about pre-seed, does it help if you don't actually need it?  I take B6 and folic acid, haven't tried pineapple juice or brazil nuts though so that would be worth a try.  Has anyone else experienced Clomid lengthening your luteal phase?  Don't know if it's the clomid or B6 or both.

Sorry Shelbel that they won't up your dose, how long have you been ttc?  I guess if you're ovulating thats a really good thing, why are you on clomid?   xx


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi

Yep agree peppy to the outside world my behaviour is actually quite amusing! Been ttc since march, they gave me clomid because of my pcos and my progesterone level of 25 which at my hopsital is classed as not ovulating. 

How are you today? xx


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,

I'm OK thanks, having 'one of those days' but going to bake some flapjacks to cheer me up!  I'm getting quite sharp stabbing pains in the ovaries today, I'm currently 15 dpo but feel like af is coming any day, hate the waiting game   How are you?  It's so good having people to talk to here! xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Shelbel - yeah if def helps keep the sperm alive longer. It helps the sperm get further up so it can catch the egg if that makes sense lol. Your own cm can only do such  xx my consultant recommended it to me. I myself don't need it but It worth a try 

A lot of girls swear by it... As they got pregnant. X


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Hails will give that a go! 

Peppy - yeah it really does help doesn't it having people to talk to. Hope you waiting game is up soon (with good results)

Had my first accupuncture session today which was really interesting, was in there ages. Hopefully it will do some good if nothing else it has made me aware of how shockingly cold my pelvic area is compared to the rest of me - not good for baby making. It could all be a load of mumbo jumbo but what harm can a few needles do and it may do some good.

xx


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah i agree, let me know how you get on with acupuncture, i've had it several times for back pain and it was brilliant for that xx


----------

